# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Building Garage over Sewer line!

## powelly78

Hi everybody. Bought my first home July 2013, everything ok about my deceased estate home  except it only has a garden shed instead of a garage.  September 2014  just started to investigate costs for putting up a garage........Sewer line at back of property, 1.30 from boundary line. Rang up Dial before you dig.  They state sewer line is 2700mm below ground level....only thing is my land isn't on the same level as the road next to it........where do they take the 2700mm measurement from?   as this depth affects my "Zone of Influence".    
So after speaking with council, a water service coordinator and an engineer, it appears I'm up for big dollars to sort this crap out and get my dream garage. 
I believe the best order to approach this is as follows. Please respond with any tips or advice if I am wrong.  
1. Consult Draftsman and get DA drawn up for garage. ( Quoted $ 200.00 ) ( do this before spending money on sewer peg outs and engineers, in case council rejects DA.)
2. Submit DA to Council ($200.00)
3. If Da approved, get sewer line pegged out, by approved person. ( Quoted  $ 450.00 ) {does this include a depth measurement? as I don't believe the dial before you dig depth is right.)
4. Get engineer to design slab, taking into account zone of influence, incorporating concrete piers if required to below zone of influence. (I'm not looking forward to concrete encasing the sewer, and will try to avoid this at all costs)
5. Take completed engineer drawing to Sydney water or approved agent/Water service coordinator, to be stamped and approved. 
6. Take all this to council to get Construction certificate
7. get contractor to dig footings and required pier holes. $??????
8. get engineer or water service person to inspect footings to makes sure they are up to engineer design. 
9. Pour Piers and slab.
10. construct pre fab  kit shed.
11. get council to sign off on the project.  
Let me know if I have left anything out.  
This is such @@@@@@@@.   
Craig.

----------


## OBBob

I imagine there would be some challenges building over a sewer.  
How much does you property slope? I'm guessing the dial before you dig is just an approximate depth and that number sounds sort of what I'd expect. If there was a particular 'standard' point they'd use I would suspect it'd be the boundary trap. Having said that ... if you request a sewerage / plumbing plan for your property from your water supplier (probably costs $20) you should be able to locate a boundary trap (BT), which is like a dropper pipe down to the sewerage line somewhere just inside your property. This is the dividing point between your responsibility and water suppliers responsibility. Then poke something long down to measure the depth.  
All of this is based on what I learnt with a few plumbing issues with old pipe work on Melbourne ... it may very well be different in your area. Someone else might confirm otherwise it's at least worth a look.  :Smilie:  
Good luck.

----------


## toooldforthis

there is a little bit of info in this thread: http://www.renovateforum.com/f82/bui...ements-111317/

----------


## r3nov8or

I have a sewer easement along the back too, 2.3m deep apparently, and inquired with the water authority as to building over. They said I could pave it with anything I like but I couldn't build any roof whatsoever without a build-over permit, I'd need to apply etc etc, and I don't even recall the cost. All too hard, and I had other simpler/cheaper options so I didn't pursue it. On parting they also happened to mention that the rules may change in a year or two due to maintenance technologies etc. Anyway, I guess each council/authority may be different and the best approach is to go and discuss it and see what is possible.

----------


## Pulse

You need to check with Sydney water first. My property had a local council as the owner of the sewer. It was only 1200 deep but joined main suburb line at 2500, sewer could not be moved without digging up road so I went with a carport with paved floor, all they would let me do. 
Best approach is to build elsewhere, otherwise start with the easement owner. 
Cheers
Pulse 
Btw I had to keep posts 1m away and sink them to 1500mm  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plum

The 2700mm is from the bottom of your fence plinth.

----------


## TimberNut

PM sent. Been there, done that.

----------


## slickmelb

> Hi everybody. Bought my first home July 2013, everything ok about my deceased estate home  except it only has a garden shed instead of a garage.  September 2014  just started to investigate costs for putting up a garage........Sewer line at back of property, 1.30 from boundary line. Rang up Dial before you dig.  They state sewer line is 2700mm below ground level....only thing is my land isn't on the same level as the road next to it........where do they take the 2700mm measurement from?   as this depth affects my "Zone of Influence".    
> So after speaking with council, a water service coordinator and an engineer, it appears I'm up for big dollars to sort this crap out and get my dream garage. 
> I believe the best order to approach this is as follows. Please respond with any tips or advice if I am wrong.  
> 1. Consult Draftsman and get DA drawn up for garage. ( Quoted $ 200.00 ) ( do this before spending money on sewer peg outs and engineers, in case council rejects DA.)
> 2. Submit DA to Council ($200.00)
> 3. If Da approved, get sewer line pegged out, by approved person. ( Quoted  $ 450.00 ) {does this include a depth measurement? as I don't believe the dial before you dig depth is right.)
> 4. Get engineer to design slab, taking into account zone of influence, incorporating concrete piers if required to below zone of influence. (I'm not looking forward to concrete encasing the sewer, and will try to avoid this at all costs)
> 5. Take completed engineer drawing to Sydney water or approved agent/Water service coordinator, to be stamped and approved. 
> 6. Take all this to council to get Construction certificate
> ...

  This will require a trip or  two  to the engineers department of your Local Council & your Water Authority if they will permit the building over a easement before you spend a cent anywhere else if successful proceed if not all is lost. the document you want is  build  over easement application.

----------

